# what size generator



## 113158 (Jun 9, 2008)

hi all
just bought our 1st camper a fiat hymer c524
we are going to a campsite for 2 weeks with no hook up mains
so i need to buy a small suitcase genie
do i need a 1kv oor a 2kv 
any help would be great thank you


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi happydays, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts  

The answer to your problem? It all depends. What are you going to be doing? have you stayed off mains before? If so, for how long? How many leisure batteries do you have? Will you need it for powering anything mains-y, or do you just need it to charge up your batteries?

To be honest, I would always go the solar panel route, since I dislike the intrusion of generators, but a) you probably don't have time to get it organised and b) you should be OK with a genny as long as you use it sparingly, and preferably after 10am and before 8pm.

But, the crux of the question is: how much electric (12V) do you use?

Gerald


----------



## 113158 (Jun 9, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi happydays, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts
> 
> The answer to your problem? It all depends. What are you going to be doing? have you stayed off mains before? If so, for how long? How many leisure batteries do you have? Will you need it for powering anything mains-y, or do you just need it to charge up your batteries?
> 
> ...


hi ger&dani
ok i have never been without mains b4 i have a battery under drivers seat
i am
going to buy a little 12 v grill as to make toast then its just fridge lights 
toilet and hot water
plus can we run a sandwich maker grills hope this all makes sense


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi happydays 
We have a Kiper 1kw generator, there was one on here a few weeks ago for sale, I think for the money and the amount of use they get they are very good. Good Luck Bob.

PS You say run fridge and hot water you will better off running them on gas.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi happydays

a 1kva generator run for an hour every day should be quite enough to keep your battery charged under normal use.

Don't even think about a 12v toaster, complete waste of money. If you like toast buy one (or two) of these:
LINK TO ARGOS
You'll never use an electric toaster again. :wink:

Sandwich toaster? Wouldn't bother personally and would probably use too many amps anyway. Look at the specifications, you really need it to be less than 750w to use on a 1kva gennie - and that's likely to mean it'll be slow.

As Gerald says if you must use a gennie, don't be anti-social and only use it when you have to, nothing better than a gennie to cause raging arguments between campers.

Fridge? you shouldn't even consider using a gennie to run a fridge, gas is the way to do it.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Try this for toast....

Just the job for the camper needing more than one piece of toast. The circular steel plate has four folding wire strut supports to grip the small bread slices. The unit is then placed on your gas stove.
BASE MATERIAL : steel
CAPACITY : designed for 4 small slices of bread 
DIAMETER : 22cm


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a Honda 2 kw suitcase type and it is pretty heavy.
Sometimes I wish that I had a 1 kw version, but when I think what I might want to run off it, I quickly change my mind.
A 2 kw version will just about run anything that you might want to run but a 1 kw will not and really will just be a plug in to your m/h.
Don't forget that a 2 kw will probably only push out 1.8 kw for continual use.
We have never found that our 2 kw will not do the job, and we are wild campers from Wildcamping .co.uk


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Be carefull with the cheap gennies as the voltage regulation can be a bit dodgy sometimes and could surge.

Peter


----------



## 113158 (Jun 9, 2008)

ok a big thank you to all the above plenty to think about in your replys
and i will make sure not to be anti social


----------



## 113158 (Jun 9, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Be carefull with the cheap gennies as the voltage regulation can be a bit dodgy sometimes and could surge.
> 
> Peter


im in ireland and im looking at sdmo they have honda engine 
about 6oo euro a kipor would cost me about 400
love that toaster will get one


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

See the thing is, what with 

Dogs, Generators, Kids, loud music, I find it difficult to find somewhere to park where I wont wind someone up.

Seriously if you're going to get a generator, bear in mind it aint the number of appliances, its how big.

Like my petrol genny is 2.8 KV and I wondered why my kettle wouldnt work, 


until I turned it over and read that its 3k


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bandaid said:


> See the thing is, what with
> 
> Dogs, Generators, Kids, loud music, I find it difficult to find somewhere to park where I wont wind someone up.
> 
> ...


I can assure you that the 2 kw Honda will run anything within reason that you would want to run.  
Fan heater, kettle (caravan type we have) hair dryer, curling tongues, George foreman grill, infact just about anything,  
But you must be considerate to your camping neighbours. :wink:


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

A 100 A-Hr 12V battery stores slightly over 1 kW-Hr of energy. e.g. 1 unit which even at current prices is about 15p worth. So a battery is not that good for energy.
Propane is 13.9 kW-Hr per kg and butane 13.6. (Butane is denser which is why you can get more energy into a cylinder.)
It is unlikely to be worth while to power appliances from a 12V battery if they require any substantial quantity of energy, - mains or gas is better.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

happydays said:


> love that toaster will get one


Most camping/accessory shops stock them

Peter


----------



## 113158 (Jun 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> bandaid said:
> 
> 
> > See the thing is, what with
> ...


the george forman grill would solve all the problems so a 2kv it will be


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Hear is mine,
Quite pokey at 3.5KVA


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Hear is mine,
Quite pokey at 3.5KVA.
The big blue box is the 36 hour diesel tank.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*generators*

Greetings,

I bought a generator two years ago, only used it twice, I have a problem with the fumes from any engine so it was not really a wise purchase.

Anyway, after having a solar panel and two 110ah batteries fitted on the last van I did not have the need for any extra power, even when camping in winter, of which we often do.

Our current van has also got a solar panel and two leisure batteries fitted and we have not run short of power yet.


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

That must be the new wheelie suitcase sized one then Clive. I see the number plate is missing an S before the ODM bit!!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: generators*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I bought a generator two years ago, only used it twice,


I don't use mine very much, had it 2 years and it has only been used for about 10 to 15 hrs. But it is peace of mind and my preferred option over extra batteries.
Someone else may prefer the other option (horses for courses)


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Power*

Hi

Are you taking a generator because you "want one" or because you "need one" :?:

On my first long tour (3 months in France) wild camping, bought a 1kw generator, it had a 3 month holiday, and was not used, it has never been used when wild camping in the past 5 years, and has only been used in the garage for lighting and power tools ( no mains power in the garage)

If you load up the MH with what you want to take, you will be over-loaded :? yes most of us have the "T" shirt, but if you load up with what you need to take, there is a big difference,

I have 100 watt solar panel fitted, with 2 x 85Ah batteries, and if I go winter touring also have a 110 watt solar panel I can fit onto the roof rack, and that is in the north of Scotland, have never needed more than the 100 watt solar when south of the border,

Also use a 750 watt kettle, a small inverter, the inverter charges up the camera batteries, laptop batteries etc; and all lighting is 12 volt,

O and the solar panels are very quiet in operation, day time and at night time :lol: :lol: :lol:

And by the way, some people say the fuel tank on a generator is sealed :? if the fuel tank was sealed, the fuel would not get out of the tank into the engine, :? the vent pipe is often found inside the handle 8O 8O 8O

Have fun and have a good holiday


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Fuel Vent*

There is a vent on the fuel cap and this should be turned to the closed position when transporting.
It must also be opened when using the Geny otherwise it will create a vacuum and the engine will stop.
There is nothing wrong with having extra batteries or solar panels (each to their own)
The first holiday that I went with my geny, I was so thankful that I had one as I had a problem with the fridge. The fridge was working intermittently on 12 volt (the dreaded scotch lock but I did not know then) and would not kick in on gas unless it was warm.
I was wilding and had to put it on the Geny for a couple of minutes before switching it to gas.
Before you say it, I know it was a fault, but the Geny overcame it for us until we got home. 
Regarding the battery option and an inverter.
Ok for smaller electric appliances but not so good for the larger power draining items including hairdryers, curling tongues,microwaves, george forman grills and many more.
But for lighter electrical usage items very useful 
But getting back to things, My Geny is there mainly as a back up


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am in a different situation from 99% of the members on the forum, because I virtually never holiday in the RV. The type of client I have always require mains power, either theres technical equipment on board, or they jut pose alot. Which and whatever the cae, I need mains power. Theres only 2 ways to get this, either EHU, or a generator. 

I thought of Solar, inverters, battery power, but none of these are adequate for purpose. As a consequence, I have 2 generators. So, should I arrive at a rally, then I have 2 choice, Genny or Battery. Battery means, no kettle, TV ( not a great problem) no microwave, therefore, if I want food, either I use LPG to cook or put the genny on for a while to power the oven.

Esentailly, therefore, I think individuals should use whatever they need, with due regard to others. This works both ways though, and I think that those who are critical of motorhomers who have, as previously stated, dogs, kid or enjoy music or TV, or indeed have generators, should be more tolerant, especially since each of us enjoys motorhoming as a freedom of choice way of living.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

[quote="bandaid"

Esentailly, therefore, I think individuals should use whatever they need, with due regard to others. This works both ways though, and I think that those who are critical of motorhomers who have, as previously stated, dogs, kid or enjoy music or TV, or indeed have generators, should be more tolerant, especially since each of us enjoys motorhoming as a freedom of choice way of living.[/quote]
Well said


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have a 2Kw kippor geni and found it very good over the past 2 years. When we are on the aires in france we run the geni for about 10 to 15 mins per day while using our microwave. This also gives enough charge back into the leisure battery for the day. Never had a flat battery yet.

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan.


----------



## 113158 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Power*



Cowly said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you taking a generator because you "want one" or because you "need one" :?:
> 
> ...


hi cowly
i am fairly new to this and never done it without mains before
im going to a camp for 2 weeks [trencreek farm cornwall] but our pitch has no mains
i am now going to try and do fridge and hot water off gas but my wife would like a hair dryier and the george forman if she can get away with it
i will also be charging kids games etc 
as we mite be static for a few days this is a reason to have a genie im going away in 2 weeks so solor pannels are not a option this time

once again a big thank you to all the replys 
i have learnt a few things


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

get it converted to run on lpg so you dont have the petrol problem, ive got a honda 2.0i which runs on lpg nice and clean and no noise,dennis


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Gennie Warning*

I don't have one, but have done a bit of research as was thinking about a purchase. As you have a Hymer, be careful about plugging a generator into the mains hook-up socket on the side of the van in order to charge the batteries. Assuming you have a Schaudt Elektroblock charging controller, these can be fried by unstable generator voltages. I believe Honda gennies are OK as they produce DC current that is then passed through a stable inverter to create 230V AC. Others with generators will know much more about this than me, but I have not noticed the warning in earlier replies to your question.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

brillopad said:


> get it converted to run on lpg so you dont have the petrol problem, ive got a honda 2.0i which runs on lpg nice and clean and no noise,dennis


Hi brilopad.
You mention NO NOISE  
Do you mean quiet or no noise.
I cannot see that LPG will make it any quieter? please tell me more??


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Haven't you got gas? If you need 230 volts you should be on a site with hook up or in a holiday cottage - NOT on a campsite, causing serious annoyance to your neighbours.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

bandaid said:


> Esentaily, therefore, I think individuals should use whatever they need, with due regard to others. This works both ways though, and I think that those who are critical of motorhomers who have, as previously stated, dogs, kid or enjoy music or TV, or indeed have generators, should be more tolerant, especially since each of us enjoys motorhoming as a freedom of choice way of living.


And as above, I rest my case.

Tolerance by the shedload


----------



## 113158 (Jun 9, 2008)

Bagshanty said:


> Haven't you got gas? If you need 230 volts you should be on a site with hook up or in a holiday cottage - NOT on a campsite, causing serious annoyance to your neighbours.


is this post for me bags :?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

See, tolerant attitude, with each being told to beggar off a it doesnt conform to what I want . And, who are you to use a genrator/have a dog/or children on a campsite, you should all be omewhere in a hotel. 

I do motorhoming for the freedom of choice.






not.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bagshanty said:


> Haven't you got gas? If you need 230 volts you should be on a site with hook up or in a holiday cottage - NOT on a campsite, causing serious annoyance to your neighbours.


I think that this post is well over the top as you do not know the facts as to how anybody posting uses a geny.
Yes some people are not considerate, but that is the people and not the geny. Just as people kill, not guns kill
I, for one have never annoyed any fellow camper by my geny use as I am considerate to my cost as I am sure that any responsible camper is.
I suggest that you read all of the posts more carefully and you may see what uses a geny can have :lol: 
By the way, I am a Wildcamper and I wild more than I use camp sites


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

*genny*

bagshanty,bandaid may be not every one can afford solar and a genny is the way to go i find both your answers,kids dogs ect uncalled for and mean
jean :roll:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well Jean, 

The only way you could consider my post mean and uncalled for would be if you didnt read it properly, or indeed read any other posts I made on the subject.

Therefore I will simplify my previous posts for you.

I dont have solar.
I do have a genny
I do take care when with others around that my generator doesnt annoy.
I do have all the dogs/kids etc.
I did use the post by Bagshanty as an example of the attitude which is...."enjoy your motorhoming as long as you conform to what I think is right," ........ and I consider this form of motorhoming attitude mean and uncalled for.

Most especially I dislike being taken to task by someone who's not had the courtesy of reading my posts with accuracy.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Personally I reckon you should have a 50KW gennie towed on a separate trailor with a sparkplug and separate coil in the tailpipe to make even more noise a flames oh and a hole in the silencer and switch the whole lot on at 2 in the morning just to anoy those who think: "enjoy your motorhoming as long as you conform to what I think is right" oh and anyone who is PC :twisted: 

My 2d :!: .

I await the flames with pleasure....


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

You boy's and girl's need to play nicely.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

To all those people who say you use your generators whilst not annoying anyone..........How do you know?

I have been on occasion annoyed by a neighbour's genny droning away, but have not complained because it sours the atmoshere and I don't want the hassle. Because I don't complain, it doesn't mean said generator doesn't p!ss me off.

The last time this happened was at a rally. The chap next door was using one to watch TV. He had only turned his engine off 10 mins before after travelling 300 miles. Seemed totally unecessary to me.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

My ghast is truly flabbered by the likely cost and practicality of wanting to buy a suitcase generator in order to camp without EHU on a farm for 2 weeks. For a start it's going to need quite a lot of fuel too if you run it for several hours a day, for 14 days. Either take some jerrycans (more payload) or keep going back and forth to the local garage. It all adds to the fire risk. 

Why isn't there time to get a solar panel? A freestanding one to keep the leisure battery charged, used with a good inverter, should be no more hassle on site than a genny. Better for the environment too.

SD


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Live and let live is an excellent motto...














But then there are times when I want to kill something :twisted:


----------



## 113158 (Jun 9, 2008)

SpeedyDux said:


> My ghast is truly flabbered by the likely cost and practicality of wanting to buy a suitcase generator in order to camp without EHU on a farm for 2 weeks. For a start it's going to need quite a lot of fuel too if you run it for several hours a day, for 14 days. Either take some jerrycans (more payload) or keep going back and forth to the local garage. It all adds to the fire risk.
> 
> Why isn't there time to get a solar panel? A freestanding one to keep the leisure battery charged, used with a good inverter, should be no more hassle on site than a genny. Better for the environment too.
> 
> SD


hi speedy
i am going to trencreek farm holiday park cornwall i only just got the van 
so when i booked they only had a space with no hook up as in the campsite part
i was only getting the genny as a back up and i will also get use out of it at home as well
i hope to drive the van to the beach most days so this will also help batterys
and we are on holiday so no tv 
i will look into solar panels when i have more time


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well if someone will guarantee me a Solar panel which will run: 

twin airconditioning for 10 hours non stop,
a kettle,
Mr Cappucino coffee machine for 6 hours, 
5 laptops, 
and 26 inch TV. plu the 22 inch in the back,
Plus the occassional 24 inch monitors ( media not computers )

And if this solar panel can do it 24 hours a day, for an entire 4 day weekend, or in the region of 5 days during the 0700-2300. 

Then, if it were less than £550 I'd buy it. ( dont count the fuel, 'cos the clients pay.)

So far as not knowing when or if it annoyed other campers, how the heck would anyone know if nobody says, politely,

Excuse me, your generator is rumbling away, and diturbing my family, would you mind turning it off please......

Then, clearly I wouldnt know.

Once more, I ask why it is that there are monre than a few, who only consider their circumstances to be valid when motorhoming?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Vast difference*

Some of you guys don't seem to realize that there is a vast difference between someone who uses a geny for 10 minutes for a George Foreman or a hair dryer to someone who is going to run a tv for hours and hours.


----------



## 113158 (Jun 9, 2008)

hi all 
so just to update what i started
i sold my soul and got a 2kv kipor  
seems the best idea as i have some home use aswell for it
i think the solar panels are very good but cost good money so thats one
for the future
i really do hope i dont have to use it on this trip we will see
i also bought the things to make the toast  
so overall i thank you all as i learnt a lot


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Happydays
I am sure you have done the right thing. I hope you bought the better of the Kipors which I think is yellow as I understand its the best invertor one. If you did not, then invest in an extension lead type surge protector if using the genny with computer or TV. These are a good thing to have for any motorhomer as sites can and do have power surges which blow the rectifier on TV sets. We always fit them with our Sat TV boxes here in Spain where its almost an every day occurence. Without surge protection for certain blown boxes with surge protection no problems. We will always carry a genny even though we now have solar with all this sunshine, its just good to have a certain source of power. When we went to the Shepton show in 2005 we ran this next to the CC club warden and he did not hear it was running. There were many MHF members close by and no complaints from anyone its just using a bit of common sense thats needed


----------



## 113158 (Jun 9, 2008)

hi c7 
i bought the ig2000 which has a invertor
i will not be running a tv or a computor this year but
i take onboard what your saying and will remember
and yes its yellow


----------

